# September Photo Comp - Now Voting



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks to MYTACKLE AUSTRALIA, it's time to open the September Photo Comp. Get your photos in!

As always, entries will run until the end of the month, and winners will be decided by member's votes. This month's cutoff is Saturday 1st October, and voting will commence shortly after. Your photograph needs to taken during the month of September only.

Rules refresher:
# Once everyone has entered their photos, I'll create a visual poll for eligible entries and members can select their TOP 3.
# The winner of the voting will win a a prize from MYYACKLE AUSTRALIA.
# You are permitted to enter multiple photos, but please if you are, ENTER EACH PHOTO AS A SEPARATE POST.
# Please supply a title, and a one line description of your photo, or a link to a trip report.
# Please don't use this competition as a marketing exercise to push your sponsor's product (you know who you are).
# Photos should be directly related to kayak fishing.

Other fine print:

# Only members with >50 posts AND 3 months membership will be eligible to enter the MYTACKLE AUSTRALIA Photo Comp
# Members will only be eligible to win one prize in any 12 month period. Members can however enter as many photos in as many comps as they would like.

So, without further ado (not you Ado), let's get this month's comp rolling! Time to submit your latest!


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

This bloke surprised a few people this morning by turning up at the Pt Noarlunga road bridge and eating all the fish everyone was trying to catch!


----------



## Bdahm (Dec 5, 2009)

Smoky sunrise over the 'Pin


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Bdahm thats a corker!


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Moreton Bay Dawn 17-09-11.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Bobin Head recently


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Surveying potential fishing grounds..........what a perfect day......


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Thats a top pano swabio, I can see that on canvas and hung in an office... just magic!

Heres my entry...

The Sun is just over the horizon and the kayak is at waters edge ready to begin the day with a test of the sail, too bad its dead calm!


----------



## zander (Aug 23, 2010)

Early morning Bird scare at Myall lake.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

gonetroppo said:


> Thats a top pano swabio, I can see that on canvas and hung in an office... just magic!


Cheers mate, not bad for a little point and shoot camera.... the Sony HX5V if only they made a waterproof version!


----------



## zander (Aug 23, 2010)

Another seal, he was asleep sunbathing and I got too close and woke him up.
Was funny, he got very playful when I hung around taking pictures.
Barrenjoey Head.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

swabio said:


> Surveying potential fishing grounds..........what a perfect day......


You should have that permanently in your signature line
Is there a bigger version?


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

anselmo said:


> swabio said:
> 
> 
> > Surveying potential fishing grounds..........what a perfect day......
> ...


Yeah I have a much bigger version on the laptop.......


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

His first trip with me he sank, now this . . .


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

A great day on the water.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

cjbfisher said:


> I reckon that Nissan would pay a small fortune for that one!!!!


LoL, I wanted to tell the family to move out of the frame....... but thought I would get in too much trouble  I must admit, the old point and shoot HX5V did the work, the Sony panoramic function is just bloody awesome in it! I was pretty happy with the photo's from that day...........


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

anselmo said:


> swabio said:
> 
> 
> > Surveying potential fishing grounds..........what a perfect day......
> ...


Well as you can see, i decided to add it to my sig line, thanks for the idea! Also a large version of the image is now at.............. http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59983177

and another one........... http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59983413


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

In the Onkaparinga estuary behind the Pt Noarlunga sandhills


----------



## Bandy (Jul 27, 2011)

Some pretty good pics. Will have to get a few trips under my belt and try out the camera.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Now voting, select your top three entries.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 27, 2011)

Good luck Guys.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry for the delayed response, but congratulations to swabio for his stunning panorama. PM me your details mate, we'll get the prize pigeon flapping your way, bearing gifts from MYTACKLE AUSTRALIA.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone who voted for me, I think it was pretty lucky, as there were some stunning photos in there! I love seeing everyone's pictures! And a big thanks for MYTACKLE for providing a treat to the members of AKFF !


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

I received my MyTackle prize today, so a big thanks to Darren for the sweet lip grippers, gloves, couple of slugs and fluro leader!

Can't wait to get out in the yak and use it!


----------

